# manual 67 gto



## Heckishfire (Mar 14, 2005)

I've been looking on ebay and other sites at various '67 GTOs and every one of them is an automatic...I'm sure this is a silly question, but were manual trans GTOs made for that model year? Were automatics more popular? Thanks!


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pontiac_GTO

Maybe not the most reliable source, but according to wikipedia there was indeed a 4 speed manual offered. But I think the auto was simply more common and more popular.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Heckishfire,
Based on a few sources I have come across, out of the 81,722 GTOs built for the 67 model year, 39,128 were built with manual transmissions. Now that numbers is an overall total of all non-automatics, which includes both 3 spd and 4 spd manual trans.

So to answer your original question, yes manual trans was offered, and yes, automatics were more popular, 42,594 vs. 39,128. Pretty close to 50/50.

However, on the classic car market, the manuals, especially the 4 speeds will be the most sought after. Maybe they are just not as many is the sales stream right now because those who already have them don't want to part with them.

Russ


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Heckishfire said:


> I've been looking on ebay and other sites at various '67 GTOs and every one of them is an automatic...I'm sure this is a silly question, but were manual trans GTOs made for that model year? Were automatics more popular? Thanks!


I assume you are located in the Hickory, NC area, here are 2 which are about 275 miles from you. The first one is a triple black with the correct YS (automatic) engine. Someone previous to the current owner changed the transmission to a 4 speed. The late owner was my brother's neighbor, he passed away earlier this year and his widow is trying to sell this car. If the car is still available it would make a nice project. I would have purchased it but I already have a 67. This car is a California 242 car with little or no rust. I have heard the car run, the owner purchased many parts for the restoration.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/car/380653352.html

I know nothing about this car other than what is listed in the craiglist ad, it is a rare post 24207 and not a hardtop 24217.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/car/383158999.html

Good luck,


----------



## Heckishfire (Mar 14, 2005)

wow! Great finds! Thank you for your time and information!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a Factory 1967 400H.O. 4speed manual Convertible GTO. So at least they made one.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

likethat said:


> I have a Factory 1967 400H.O. 4speed manual Convertible GTO. So at least they made one.


Sounds sweet! Post us some pic!

Russ


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Sounds sweet! Post us some pic!
> 
> Russ


...and welcome to the forums likethat.


----------



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm glad someone else brought this topic up. I've got a turbo 350 tranny in my LeMans right now. Since I'm going to turn it into a GTO anyway, I'd like to put a 4 speed into it.

How hard of a conversion is that? I know that I would have to add the pedal and stuff. Would I have to cut out the floor as well?

Anyone ever done that?


----------



## ksucatz (Jan 3, 2007)

Might want to look at this post. 
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=14518
There are a couple companies that offer conversion kits for the A bodies. That may be in the future. Lot more to do now though instead.

Brent


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

5hundo, I have done this several times....years ago.... You must hang the pedals. Change the fly wheel. Put the shift "hump" on the tunnel. Add a "Z" bar and mount to the chassis,and a ball to the engine block. You will also need a bell housing, clutch,transmission,shifter....a new transmission cross member and drive shaft.............Also a pilot bushing/bearing for the end of the crankshaft to support the front of the transmission input shaft......it is not as hard as it sounds! Don't forget a nice console to go with the shifter. If you have any questions please ask.....Eric


----------

